# Official Waxstock 2016 Photos - General



## Puntoboy

I've taken these photos from the Waxstock Facebook account to share with you all. These are the general photos from the event. All photos courtesy of Si Gray Photography.


----------



## mb1

great show


----------



## WHIZZER

Seems an age ago that one - last year was really good and this year i think will be much better ...for one its my birthday !


----------



## mb1

where is it going be held please.


----------



## WHIZZER

mb1 said:


> where is it going be held please.


coventry arena


----------

